# Windy Ridge (26 and 99 road closure)



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

We did the 25 and 99 road to Bear Meadows today. We normally take the 26 road up but heard that it was closed along with the upper 99 road to all traffic including bicycles and hikers because of re-construction. When we got to Bear Meadows we talked with a Ranger and he said it was fine for bicycles and hikers to finish the ride to Windy Ridge and to use the 25 road. 

Does anyone have the real scoop on this great ride?


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

I had read somewhere that it was closed and they weren't going to reopen (ever) due to funding. Sounds like maybe bikes are OK though?


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

i think that is the route for cascades high pass challenge. i rode it in september. there will be a roadblock through with only bikes, horses and hikers are able to continue. 

there are severe holes and tears in the road (read: holes that will eat your front wheel up to your hub and send you flying if you happen into one) most of the problems are on the side of the road you will be on for the way back. there are also stretches of debis on the road, dust and up to fist sized gravel will be common, they brushed the road before the ride but i dont know the current condition. 

it is ridable, but keep your wits around you, use the whole road. has it snowed up there yet?


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

kreger said:


> i think that is the route for cascades high pass challenge. i rode it in september. there will be a roadblock through with only bikes, horses and hikers are able to continue.
> 
> there are severe holes and tears in the road (read: holes that will eat your front wheel up to your hub and send you flying if you happen into one) most of the problems are on the side of the road you will be on for the way back. there are also stretches of debis on the road, dust and up to fist sized gravel will be common, they brushed the road before the ride but i dont know the current condition.
> 
> it is ridable, but keep your wits around you, use the whole road. has it snowed up there yet?


Both roads have been closed to auto traffic all season--making it the best road ride in the NW (up the 26 and down the 99 road). An article in the local paper stated that it was going to be closed to bikes and hikers starting October 4th to begin road repairs. It is simply too stupid to deserve comment to think that anyone would start road repairs as serious as these at 3800' in Washington in mid October. The only thing I could imagine is that they might begin moving some equipment in now in preparation for next summer when the snow and rains stop. Even that makes little sense.


----------

